# 750-8202 Factory-Reset



## urlicht (13 Juli 2016)

Ich habe an eiem 750-8202 einen Factory-Reset per Rest-Knopf und Schiebeschalter ausgelöst. SYS-LED blinkt rot-grün, RUN-LED ist grün, I/O-LED ist grün, Rest ist aus. Das ganze dauert nun schon länger als 15 Minuten. ist das normal? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (13 Juli 2016)

Einfach beim Support anrufen.

Die Helfen sofort weiter.


----------



## urlicht (13 Juli 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Leider ging da auch nicht viel in Richtung Factory Reset. Der gute Mann verwies einerseits auf den Fakt, dass mittlerweile kein Firmware-Rollback beim Reset mehr durchgeführt werde, jedoch alle Netzwerkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt werden sollten. Das ließ sich in mehreren Versuchen nicht nachvollziehen. Hintergrund war eine geplante Änderung der Netzwerkeinstellungen bei einer Inbetriebnahme. Da ich den Webserver im WBM deaktiviert hatte, ließ sich dieser nicht mehr erreichen. Ethernet Settings V. 6.6.1 brach immer mit der Meldung ab "Der Dienst <Parameter sichern> ist fehlgeschlagen." Änderungen wurden nicht übernommen. Zwar konnte mir der Support beim reaktivieren des Webservers helfen, jedoch letztlich nicht beim Factory-Reset. Aus Zeitgründen mussten wir die Versuche abbrechen. Das Thema ist dennoch aktuell. Das Eingangs genannte Blinkverhalten trat bei jedem Versuch auf, den Reset durchzuführen. Abbrechen ließ sich das über Ethernet settings (Neustart). Bin einigermaßen ratlos. Runtime ist übrigens CoDeSys 2.3.
Bin für weitere Ideen dankbar.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (13 Juli 2016)

Wenn dir der Support schon nicht weiter helfen kann, wie sollen wir dass dann anstellen. 

Beim Wago Support sitzen wirklich die Cracks und die haben mir auch schon so manch einmal aus der Ka... geholfen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2016)

Na ja,


> Wenn dir der Support schon nicht weiter helfen kann, wie sollen wir dass dann anstellen



Mir wurde hier schon wesentlich besser und schneller weitergeholfen als z.B. bei der Siemens oder Heitec Hotline/Ticketsystem.

Deshalb ist das Nachfragen hier schon sinnvoll und vielleicht findet sich noch jemand, des das gleiche Problem hatte.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## KLM (13 Juli 2016)

Moin, was war den vor Deinem Resetversuch für eine FW auf dem Gerät? Und was ist jetzt für eine angezeigt, wenn Du mit dem Servicekabel drauf gehst? Was spricht dagegen einfach ein frisches Image via SD-Karte zu booten und einzuspielen?


----------



## urlicht (15 Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen.
Leider konnte ich mich nicht früher zurückmelden. Vor und nach dem Factory-Reset war Fimrwareversion 02.04.22(06) auf de Controller. Der Vorschlag mit dem Image gefällt mir. Momentan läuft der Controller jedoch in einer Anlage. Ich werde das nachvollziehen, sobald ich umgehend einen weiteren Controller gleichen Typs habe. Dann werde ich auch das Verhalten beim Factory-Reset per Taster noch einmal testen. Danach würde ich die Controller austauschen und noch einmal die Möglichkeiten des Reset inkl. frischem Image nachvollziehen.
Der Support war übrigens sehr hilfsbereit und bemüht. Dass ich das Thema trotzdem ins Forum gestellt habe, hat genau den Grund den DeltaMikeAir genannt hat. Manchmal übersehen auch vier Augen etwas. Außerdem liefern die Reaktionen im Forum u.U. einen Hinweis darauf, ob das ein singuläres Problem ist (was entweder auf einen defekten Controller oder einen defekten Elektriker  hindeutet), oder ob das Problem sich häuft. Das liefert auch dem Support Hinweise darauf, ob ein Problem vertiefend geprüft werden müsste. Letztlich profitieren also alle davon. 
Vorerst vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.


----------

